# Suche Schalterprogramm



## WendeMarkus (11 Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Da ich nun im Begriff bin mich in meinem Altbau endlich mal an die Elektrik ranzumachen, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem passenden Schaltersystem. 
Habe das Problem, das ich einige Schalter habe nur mal so ein kurzer überblick:

Pro Zimmer mind. 2xLicht
mind. 2x Rolladen
Pro Zimmer sind zudem noch 2Steckdosen schaltbar gemacht, die auch geschaltet werden sollen...

Nun, die ganzen EIB-Taster sehen ja alle ganz net aus, nur sind die wohl warscheinlich nicht so ausgelegt, das man die irgendwie auf SPS umrüsten kann damit ich sie direkt auf Eingänge legen kann oder? 
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?
Was habt ihr denn so verwendet?

Sorry das ichs hier rein schreib - hab aber net gewusst wo denn sonst...
Danke für eure Antworten!!!

MfG

Markus


----------



## maninthedark (26 Juli 2006)

*Jung Schalterprogramm*

Hallo,
ich bin gerade in der Planung meines EFH. Ich werde ein Schalterprogramm der Firma Jung verwenden. Die haben auch Taster zur Bedienung einer Simatic. Schau doch dort mal.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Boxy (26 Juli 2006)

Na da gibt es doch viele Hersteller:


Jung
Siemens
Merten
usw ...
Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit die EIB Geräte via einer Brige (EIB-Profibus) an die SPS anzubinden. Aber dadurch wird es nicht günstiger, da die EIB Schalter ja vom Grund teuerer als "normale" Schalter/Taster sind, da die Inteligenz ja im Gerät schon steckt. 

Der Vorteil von Namhaften Hersteller wie Jung liegt halt darin, Du bekommst in 5 Jahren immernoch die selbe Taster-Wippe wie Du diese gerade eingebaut hast! Ist halt bei Produkten aus dem Baumarkt nicht so.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Juli 2006)

Jung hat beispielsweise den sogenannten "Mutliswitch", in einer Dose zwei Wippen die man beide nach oben und unten tasten kann, also insgesamt 4 Taster in einer Dose.


----------



## mr__mines (26 Juli 2006)

Ich denke mit etwas BASTELEI könntest du mit den Oberteilen der EIB Komponenten doch etwas machen.

Die Schalter und Leds sind nähmlich nur durchgeschaltet 2x8 Pins oder so ...

Die "normalen" Schalter sind nähmlich "dumm" ==> Die Intelligenz steckt im Buskoppler !!!

Bin mir sicher, da wir da einmal was mit der Gebäudeleittechnik im Hausmeisterzimmer mit dem gleichen Schalterprogramm machen mußten. (Nur Schalten; KEINE LEDS !!!) 

Schalterprogramm war GIRA S55 Standard !!!


----------



## Boxy (31 Juli 2006)

mr__mines schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mit etwas BASTELEI könntest du mit den Oberteilen der EIB Komponenten doch etwas machen.
> 
> Die Schalter und Leds sind nähmlich nur durchgeschaltet 2x8 Pins oder so ...
> 
> Die "normalen" Schalter sind nähmlich "dumm" ==> Die Intelligenz steckt im Buskoppler !!!


 

Das stimmt so auch! Die Intelligenz ist im Buskoppler!


----------



## Stromtom (1 August 2006)

Hallo,

Also S7/S5 in der Gebäudeautomation ist für mich Denkbar ungeignet.
a) imenser Verdrahtungsaufwand
b)mit EIB nicht kompatibel
c)schon mal an Sonderfunktionen gedacht? Dimmen Jalosien Raumtemperatureglung , Fernbedienung usw.
d) später wenn die Mauer zu ist schwer zu ändern

Ich empfehle den LCN - Bus von Issendorf
Ist Günstig, arbeitet mit 230V~(es werden keine Bus Kabel benötigt) Wir verwenden NYM-J 5x1,5 als Leitung; ist mit den meiste EIB-Tastern kompatibel (es werden nur die Oberteile also Taster verwendet)
Ist leicht zu Programmieren. Software ist Günstig (Beim Starterkoffer ist Software, PC-Schnittstelle und zwei Module dabei ,Preis ca. 600€)
Visualisierung am PC oder Display sind Kinderleicht und vorallem Günstig!
!!Und man kann selber sich noch was "basteln"!!!

Gruß Thomas

www.lcn.de
www.ios-mediensysteme.de


----------



## edison (1 August 2006)

Es gibt auch Anschaltungen, um die EIB Schalter direkt auf Eingänge zu verdrahten.
Leider wird das Ganze dadurch auch nicht gerade günstig (min über 80,-€ für einen 4fach Taster)
Werde bei meinem Vorhaben wohl 4fach Tastermodule von Gira einsetzen (10,-€).
Vorteil hierbei ist, das ich bei der Auswahl des Schalterprogrammes die freie Wahl habe.
Nachteil sind die fehlenden LEDs


----------

